# CHKDSK in boot camp



## ssjgoku5 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi everyone! I have a Macbook Pro and i had installed Windows (in Boot Camp) a long time back. Recently i was having some external hard drive problems so i decided to run CHKDSK on it. Now every time i boot into Windows the CHKDSK utility screen shows up and there is no way for me to skip it as it wont take any input from the keyboard. Also once the CHKDSK utility is done it boots into MAC. So my question is how do i exit from the CHKDSK utility??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If you have any access to a USB keyboard, any should be fine, but try a Windows one, and plug it into the Mac and then try booting into Windows. It may take input from the external keyboard. Other than that, I'd run Bootcamp again and see if it has any Windows startup options.


----------

